# What is your favorite "Jewish" dish?



## danpeikes (Oct 8, 2009)

What is your favorite "Jewish" dish?  We are having a pot luck at the office and we are supposed to bring something from our ethnicity.  So many options and I don't know what to pick.


----------



## larry_stewart (Oct 8, 2009)

Potato pancakes, matzoh balls, knishes, blintzes  and noodle kugel are a few that come to mind. Not sure if they are great potluck dishes though


----------



## GB (Oct 8, 2009)

Knishes were the first thing that came to mind. I think they would be great for a pot luck.


----------



## Robo410 (Oct 8, 2009)

the perfect pot roast brisket...depth of flavor and melt in your mouth tender!


----------



## Wyogal (Oct 8, 2009)

yes, brisket! chicken soup, kosher dills


----------



## ella/TO (Oct 9, 2009)

Any of the above....potato/meat(leftover brisket) knishes....yummy!!!
Dessert.....honey cake, rugelah.....I could go on and on, but I'll stop...LOL


----------



## merstar (Oct 9, 2009)

Kasha varnishkes, matzoh ball soup, potato and kasha knishes, blintzes, chopped liver...

For dessert: coconut macaroons enrobed in bittersweet chocolate...


----------



## fire34fighter (Oct 9, 2009)

potato pancakes and rugelah


----------



## msmofet (Oct 9, 2009)

cheese and potato blintz


----------



## thecurrypot (Oct 10, 2009)

I'm not sure what you would consider Jewish food, many consider it to be more European style food. A few years ago I traveled to Israel and some of you would be surprised to know that Israel is probable the most multicultural country on earth. The only other places that compared were Singapore and London. So Jewish food could basically be categorized as food from anywhere within a 5000km radius of Israel. Encompassing Ethiopia, India, Kuwait and Russia. 

That being said my favorite Jewish food, on that many Israelis seem to share with me was Yemen Beef Soup. Especially with the (somehow spelt) Swhuge, a chili, garlic and coriander sambal like concoction.


----------



## GB (Oct 10, 2009)

Jewish food is food that Jews the world over eat. Israeli food is different. I was in Israel a few months ago and as a Jew I can say that "Jewish" food and "Israeli" food are not necessarily one in the same. For instance, I did not see most of the above mentioned foods while I was there. I saw things like falafel and shwarma which would not be considered Jewish, but would be considered stereotypical Israeli food.


----------



## thecurrypot (Oct 10, 2009)

I agree, this does however come down to ones definition of Jewish food. I think most of the western world has the steriotypic view of Jews as white europeans. Nothing could be further from the truth. I therefore put into question why do we take Jewish food as being that of European influence.


----------



## GB (Oct 10, 2009)

There are basically two types of Jews. You have the Ashkenazi who make up the majority of the Jews in the US and surrounding areas. These are Jews of Eastern European decent. Then you have Sephardic Jews who are of Spanish or Portuguese decent. There are other types as well, but the majority of Jews are made up of these two groups. Both the Ashkenazi and Shephardic Jews have foods that are staples to them that are not bound by geographic location. The Ashkenazi, no matter where they are located, will have things like Matzo Ball Soup and Kinishes, and most of the other things that are mentioned above. 

As you noted thecurrypot, there certainly are other foods that would be considered Jewish foods. The reason the people here are only mentioning those of the European influence is that they are familiar with the Ashkenazi ways and not the Sephardic. If you go to Spain and ask the same question you will get a completely different set of foods.


----------



## danpeikes (Oct 12, 2009)

looking at mostly the ashkinazi/europian style.  Don't get me wrong i love Sphardi/Israeli/Middle Eastern food (I wspent 2 years in Israel studying and eating plus visited my grandparents there ever other summer as a kid) but I don't think that is what the office is expecting.


----------



## ella/TO (Oct 12, 2009)

well danpeikes, what DO you think the office is expecting?.....not being snarky, just curious as to what you would bring....


----------



## danpeikes (Oct 12, 2009)

ella most likely traditional european style kosher food. I might go with like a kugel or some knishes. Possibly stuffed cabbage.


----------



## Wyogal (Oct 12, 2009)

bagels and lox...


----------



## ella/TO (Oct 13, 2009)

Wyogal.....ROFL......there  has to be some cream cheese and thinly sliced purple onion with that!!!!....LOL


----------



## GB (Oct 13, 2009)

ella/TO said:


> Wyogal.....ROFL......there  has to be some cream cheese and thinly sliced purple onion with that!!!!....LOL


I am a weird Jew Ella. I can't stand cream cheese so I often have bagles with lox and nothing else  Although if it is lox spread and it is well mixed then I will eat that.

However the way I would really like it is with whitefish salad, belly lox (the salty kind), Jarlsberg cheese, and then topped with some veggies like lettuce, tomato, red onion, etc.


----------



## ella/TO (Oct 13, 2009)

have to introduce you to eldest grandson.....he hates cream cheese too!!!


----------



## ChefJune (Oct 13, 2009)

danpeikes said:


> ella most likely traditional european style kosher food. I might go with like a kugel or some knishes. Possibly stuffed cabbage.


 
Dan, how about Tzimmes? Actually, I would probably make Rugulach and a Challah. They taste great and carry well.

and for the person who called Brisket "Pot roast," please to be informed they are NOT the same.


----------



## CharlieD (Oct 13, 2009)

GB said:


> Jewish food is food that Jews the world over eat. Israeli food is different. I was in Israel a few months ago and as a Jew I can say that "Jewish" food and "Israeli" food are not necessarily one in the same. For instance, I did not see most of the above mentioned foods while I was there. I saw things like falafel and shwarma which would not be considered Jewish, but would be considered stereotypical Israeli food.


 

I actually disagree. Jews cook food of the places they live in. So Moroccan Jews probably have never heard of blintzes and Russian Jews for that matter never tasted Moroccan fish. 

As for the original post, since it is a pot lock I'd recommend to cook the simplest dish and the one you are most familiar with. Basically you want to make something good and in the easiest way possible. I think the dish you are familiar with, the most, and have prepared many times is the one you want to make for people.


----------



## CharlieD (Oct 13, 2009)

ella/TO said:


> Wyogal.....ROFL......there has to be some cream cheese and thinly sliced purple onion with that!!!!....LOL


 
Sorry, I wouldn't even touch it if there was onion.

P.S. Though bagels in it's present form is as American as it gets. I've never even heard of bagels like this back in my Russian days.


----------



## GB (Oct 13, 2009)

CharlieD said:


> I actually disagree. Jews cook food of the places they live in. So Moroccan Jews probably have never heard of blintzes and Russian Jews for that matter never tasted Moroccan fish.


This actually goes along exactly with what I said Charlie. Russian Jews are Ashkenazi while Moroccan Jews are Sephardic. We are saying the same thing my friend.


----------



## CharlieD (Oct 13, 2009)

I understand, but I disagree with you about what you said about Israel. Falafel is as Jewish as it gets, just not for the ashkenazi jews.


----------



## GB (Oct 13, 2009)

Some might consider falafel Jewish food, but personally I think it is a stretch. Falafel originated in Egypt. It is a Middle Eastern food for sure, but not specific to Israel. Many different cultures other than jews eat Falafel every day. The word Falafel is not even Hebrew, it is Arabic.


----------



## Wyogal (Oct 13, 2009)

I just know that in a cookbook I had, a fundraising cookbook by the women in the local temple, bagels were included in the recipes.


----------



## CharlieD (Oct 13, 2009)

Nether are blintzes or borscht, or bagels, or cabage rolls or latkes for that matter.


----------



## Wyogal (Oct 13, 2009)

Judaism 101: Jewish Cooking
some folks might want to read this before they spout off...
(references to bagels going back to 1600's Poland)


----------



## GB (Oct 13, 2009)

If you are referring to being from Israel then yes I will agree with that Charlie, but the differences, to me at least, is that blintzes, borcht, bagels, latkes, etc. were first foods made and eaten by Jews around the world and then adopted by other cultures. Falafel did not necessarily originate with the Jews. Yes Jews eat falafel and it is a staple in Israel, but is it Jewish food just because Jews eat it or does it need to have originated from the culture in order for them to claim it as their own?


----------



## Wyogal (Oct 13, 2009)

or this:
Jewish Foods and Jewish Recipes


----------



## CharlieD (Oct 13, 2009)

Wyogal said:


> Judaism 101: Jewish Cooking
> some folks might want to read this before they spout off...
> (references to bagels going back to 1600's Poland)


 
And if you'd go to Russia, you'd find them even earlier. My point was that bagels were not jewish food per se, it was borrowed and adpted from the local cusine, just as the good site says it.


----------



## CharlieD (Oct 13, 2009)

GB said:


> .... blintzes, borcht, bagels, latkes, etc. were first foods made and eaten by Jews around the world and then adopted by other cultures...


 
Completely the opposite. All of the foods listed above were common in Russia/Ukraine long before Jews ever arived there.


----------



## GB (Oct 13, 2009)

Local cuisine can be Jewish though Charlie. Yes you just might find bagels in Russia that early, but you would also find Russian Jews that early who were making and eating those bagels.


----------



## GB (Oct 13, 2009)

CharlieD said:


> Completely the opposite. All of the foods listed above were common in Russia/Ukraine long before Jews ever arived there.


Do you have a source for this?


----------



## Wyogal (Oct 13, 2009)

I really don't get your point, Charlie. Kosher is what defines "Jewish" foods, and there are many different types according to locale. It was a simple question, and not an anthropological question.
sheesh.


----------



## GB (Oct 13, 2009)

Wyogal said:


> Kosher is what defines "Jewish" foods


I would not agree with that. Jewish foods will be kosher, but not all kosher foods would be considered Jewish.


----------



## Wyogal (Oct 13, 2009)

right, like rectangles and squares...
i just don't get the whole arguing about a simple request.


----------



## CharlieD (Oct 13, 2009)

Wyogal, We are long way off the original request. And I actually agreed with you, and witht the refernces that you posted. I was disagreen with GB about origin of the foods. 

GB I do not have a source per say. But any body will tell you that Borscht is a Ukrainian dish. The bagels, bublichki in Russian, remeber sister Barrys singing "maine bagelach, oy bublichki". Potato pancakes are az common in Ukrainian cusine as humburger in McDonalds. Even the sites/links posted by Wyogal talk about the fact that jews have picked top dishes/recipes from the people/places where they used to live. 

Kosher is a whole diferent issue, so don't mix it into this.


----------



## CharlieD (Oct 13, 2009)

GB said:


> ... Jewish foods will be kosher, ...


 
Providing the dietary laws were upheld. You can make meat borscht and add some sour cream into it. Borsch could be consider jewish, but sour cream sure makes it unkosher.


----------



## ella/TO (Oct 13, 2009)

I am grinning as I read all the above......"from this comes such a discussion"?......LOL.....it really was a simple request....but hey, it's been interesting reading all this....


----------



## GB (Oct 13, 2009)

CharlieD said:


> Providing the dietary laws were upheld. You can make meat borscht and add some sour cream into it. Borsch could be consider jewish, but sour cream sure makes it unkosher.


Yes, I accidentally left out the word "generally". I meant to say Jewish foods are generally kosher. They certainly do not have to be though.


----------



## Constance (Oct 13, 2009)

Mrs. McCommins’ Jewish  Coffee Cake


Mrs. McCommins is Catholic, but her Jewish Coffee Cake is wonderful!



    1 package white cake mix                     
    1 package instant vanilla pudding            
    1/2 cup oil                                
    4 eggs                               
    12 oz sour cream                         
    1 teaspoon Vanilla                            
                          ----filling----                    
    1/2 cup Sugar                              
    1/2 cup brown sugar                        
    2 teaspoon  Cinnamon                           
    1 cup nuts; chopped
                          ----glaze----                      
    1 cup powdered sugar                     
    1//4 cup orange juice                       


  Mix cake ingredients in large bowl. Pour 1/2 batter in greased and floured baking pan. Sprinkle 1/2 the filling over batter. Add the rest of the batter. Top with the rest of the filling. Bake in preheated 350 degree oven for 1 hour. Mix together powdered sugar and orange juice. Drizzle over top while cake is still warm


----------



## larry_stewart (Oct 13, 2009)

Does  " take out chinese food"  count as jewish food ?

joke


----------



## GB (Oct 13, 2009)

That is the ultimate Jewish food Larry. Jews eat more Chinese food than the Chinese do.


----------



## larry_stewart (Oct 13, 2009)

Trust me , I know


----------



## Wyogal (Oct 14, 2009)

My first serious boyfriend was Jewish, and when we went out to eat, we always went to a Chinese restaurant. When they had family in, and iI met them, guess where we went for dinner... bingo!


----------



## danpeikes (Oct 14, 2009)

GB said:


> I am a weird Jew Ella. I can't stand cream cheese so I often have bagles with lox and nothing else  Although if it is lox spread and it is well mixed then I will eat that.
> 
> However the way I would really like it is with whitefish salad, belly lox (the salty kind), Jarlsberg cheese, and then topped with some veggies like lettuce, tomato, red onion, etc.


I love cream cheese but I would skip the lox and vegtables.


----------



## sarah (Oct 14, 2009)

GB said:


> Some might consider falafel Jewish food, but personally I think it is a stretch. Falafel originated in Egypt. It is a Middle Eastern food for sure, but not specific to Israel. Many different cultures other than jews eat Falafel every day. The word Falafel is not even Hebrew, it is Arabic.




 I was just about to say that GB!thanks!thats so true!


----------



## mexican mama (Oct 14, 2009)

*Falafel and Babka*

i love Falafel coz its spicy and it has chick peas ...also like Babka bread with chocolate and cinnamon filling *








*


----------



## ella/TO (Oct 14, 2009)

Larry, so funny!!!.....I knew/know folks who have dishes for dairy, dishes for meats, Passover dishes and yes, you guessed it, Chinese dishes....sometimes paper plates.....ROFL


----------



## ChefJune (Oct 14, 2009)

CharlieD said:


> Completely the opposite. All of the foods listed above were common in Russia/Ukraine long before Jews ever arived there.


 
But Charlie, they've been "Jewish food" for _Centuries!_ 

And some of us, who always thought we were Ashenazic, have recently found out our families originally came from Spain!  What to make of that?


----------



## larry_stewart (Oct 14, 2009)

ella/TO said:


> Larry, so funny!!!.....I knew/know folks who have dishes for dairy, dishes for meats, Passover dishes and yes, you guessed it, Chinese dishes....sometimes paper plates.....ROFL



My mom did the " paper plate " thing, just so she could keep a kosher house.   Being a vegetarian, it didnt affect me all that much since practically everything I ate was kosher.  But, anytime we ordered chinese, out came the paper plates


----------



## CharlieD (Oct 14, 2009)

Start making paela (or whatever way it's spelled)


----------



## ChefJune (Oct 14, 2009)

CharlieD said:


> Start making paela (or whatever way it's spelled)


 
ROTFLMAO!


----------



## CharlieD (Oct 15, 2009)

I knew you'd like this.


----------

